# Nana and Cloud's clutch



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm starting this new thread to follow Nana an Cloud's babies
i'll post their pics as soon as i figure out how to do this


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

i think i have it now


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

http://s1124.photobucket.com/albums/l578/mtch2006/


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

also i was wondering
if anyone would be able to tell if Cloud is only pied as i was told ...
or could he be ?lutino/pied/pearl combo?
if pics are hard to tell i could take more
also i'll post a better closeup of Nana.. is she lutino as i was told...
or a clear pied or both combined?
what would babies be then?
as i said if better or closeup are needed i can retake some more
thanks for any replies in advance


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

I'll post more pics later today
I love tiels ...and babies I just adore


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

There was too much flash washing out the pix's to tell anything.

Cloud appears to be a lightly pied bird. Possibly at one time also pearled or split to pearl. he must also be split to lutino because one of the chicks looks like it has pink eyes...which would be a lutino chick.

You can shine a flashlight on Nanas eyes to see the color. If the pupil and iris have some reddish tones she is a lutino. If the pupil is black and the iris brown then a pied.

The easiest way to add pix's to the posting is to click on the Go Advenced tab. it will change the screen, scroll down the page to Manage Attachments. Browse your hard drive for the pixs, add and click upload.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Iv done a link on how to upload as alot of people dont know how
http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=17811&highlight=uploading+pics


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Iv done a link on how to upload as alot of people dont know how
-------------------------------*

Can you post this as new thread in each section and then I can make a Sticky of it? Thanks!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

Nana is lutino she has red eyes...when light is shined on them.and a bald patch under crest.
Cloud i was told pied...but he has white spots on back and is developing more yellow down his belly and also moving down back of his neck going all the way on his upper back.
any ideas on Cloud?
i'll post more pics of Cloud without flash on
thank you for the ideas


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Based on a couple of the clearer pics I think Cloud is pearl pied. If that's true then all your female chicks will be pearl, and all the male babies will be split pearl. All chicks will be split pied courtesy of dad, and if Nana carries the pied gene then some of your babies will be full pied. All the male chicks will be split lutino courtesy of mom. 

If Cloud is split lutino then you can get lutino chicks of both sexes. Lutino chicks are easy to identify at birth because they have pink eyes that match the skin tone instead of the huge dark eyes that are normal. Here's a picture of two dark-eyed chicks and a lutino so you can see the difference:










There's a cockatiel genetics calculator at http://www.kirstenmunson.com/cockatiels/blue.html that tells you what to expect for different gene combinations in the parents. Here's what you would get with a lutino mother and a pearl pied father split to lutino:

Mother:Lutino
Fatheried Pearl Split To {X1: Lutino}

male offspring:
50% Lutino Split To Pied {X1: Pearl}
50% Grey Split To Pied {X1: Pearl} {X2: Lutino}

female offspring:
50% Lutino Pearl Split To Pied
50% Pearl Split To Pied


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

on the link i made earlier in this thread, i posted 5 new pics of Cloud. hopefully they are clearer to be able to guess...ty 
i'll post more pics later tonight... on this thread earlier here on that link. 
thanks all
i'm still having troubles posting pic tried srtiels way but it won't check my comp for pics ..
and when i try photobucket they say here not enough space but when i follow earlier link in this posting it has new pics..i don't know?


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

question about chicks?
Nana and Cloud keep feeding chicks fortified seeds,which you see in crop.a fair amount...
i also feed parents egg yolk,brown toast ,cherrios (unsweeten),pellets,i try pasta noodles cooked,corn,carrots.they eat small amounts of above lists but prefer seeds and some pellets.is this good for chicks?
thank you for your help


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...the seed and the pellets are fine. The parents know what they are doing. The rest of the stuff is moist and soft foods, which I have found can cause problems such as slow/sour crop in the nest with babies. so if they are not eating them, don't worry about it.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I give mine the whole egg and shell. I mash it all up with the shell. They also love rice with some mixed vegetables. I buy a bag of the frozen if I don't have a lot of time. I also find that they like romaine lettuce, wet and I hang a whole leaf right in the cage. 

I do have 1 pair that will just eat seed, pellets and egg. There babies have been healthy.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Pellets are very good baby food because they get mushy when they're wet. Buster and Shodu will eat pellets, drink water, then go feed the babies.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

tielfan i love your avator and other pics at bottom of your comment section
i've tried but can't do it for myself 
won't let me download/upload my pics from my comp....?..


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

mitch2006 said:


> won't let me download/upload my pics from my comp....?..


Here is the link on how to upload pics http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=17811


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

ty i'll try it next time


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

i think i have it now ty for helping ,almost did... i saw it in cp done but not in post...hmmm
maybe pic size is wrong?


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

mitch2006 said:


> i think i have it now ty for helping ,almost did... i saw it in cp done but not in post...hmmm
> maybe pic size is wrong? but can't set avatar or profile pic. ??? i don't know


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

is this something someone could do for me? like a moderator or someone else ?
i'd like last thumbnail of babies as profile picture and a pic of Nana and cloud as picture on bottom of screen like others i've seen.
ty for any help you might be in posting pics of these babies ,parents

i tried down loading Nana as a thumbnail but it wouldn't let me
here's a link to Nana and Cloud at photobucket....
http://s1124.photobucket.com/albums/l578/mtch2006/

i'd like picture#1 of Nana,picture #6 as pictures to show on bottom of my postings to others as i saw others create.. whats his called ,signature?and babies as a profile picture please.
once again ty for any help if possible

ps:i'll take more picures tomorrow to update all of babies progress,to show you all what they look like at day#8,day#5


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Very cute...Cloud is the pied right? Looks like from what I can tell he had pearls and molted them out. I'm not a mod so I don't know if they can do that for you or not. Did you go to user cp and try editing all your stuff. You can edit your signature which is how I have the collage at the bottom. And editing you avatar will give you a picture for your profile. And editing your profile picture will give you that picture too. Three pictures I know, its a lot but they're all so cute!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

She has to do the avatar and signature stuff in her profile. With both you would have to have the pix's stored online, and then copy and paste the image link into avatar or signature editing mod in the User CP (control panel)


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

yes cloud is pied, with possible pearl/lutino split combo...Nana is lutino.
i'll try doing signature and avatar again but i've been trying all week with no success.
i've even tried a few different ways


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

*new pictures of Squall and Ruby*

the first 4 pictures of babies were taken last night Squall is 9 days old,Ruby is 6 days old 
you will have to click on link earlier in this thread to see picture
i'm still having problems posting pics tried different ways but still won't work thanks i'm still learning to post pics


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Hi....you have to log out of your photobucket album in order for your link to show your pix.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

sorry just did it now..:blush:


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

No...LOL....leave the link in your posting. it is your online album that you have to logout of in order for the link in your posting to go to the album. The way it was before was showing a file arror, and anyone could've edited your album because it was still showing you were logged in.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

the link again :
http://s1124.photobucket.com/albums/1578/mtch2006/


this link is not working for me but earlier one posted does work


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Click on your link. Then click on the green upload button. You may have to log back in to your photobucket account. Check to make sure your pix's are there. If it has a link to let your frinds know of the album...either send yourself the link in an email so that you have it, or copy and paste it to post. BEFORE you leave the page log out.

it sounds complicated...which is why I stopped using the online albums to do pix's. it is so much easier to upload them from the computer. To do this you click on the *Go Advanced* button. it will bring up a new screen. Scroll down to *Manage Attachments.* Click *Browse* to find the pix. Then click I*pload*. Do Browse and upload for each pix. When done, close the manage attachments window, and then post your posting.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

quick question 
one of he chicks eyes are starting to open it looks like he has red eyes 
is he a lutino chick? or do they all start out with red yes? 
the other ones skin/eye color over eyes is very lite,he might be a lutino too
we will see thanks
ps i did post new pictures of babies yesterday of what they look like now on 1st page theres a link to it ...
any thoughts on this?ty


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...it is a lutino....and that means your Daddy bird was split to lutino, and since Nana is a lutino, this baby can be either sex.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

cool thank you Susanne
i thought so too but no expert in mutation/combo
i'll post more pics later today of Squall and Ruby


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

babies pic


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awwww they are cute


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Wow, how adorable! It looks like you have two lutinos.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

http://s1124.photobucket.com/albums/l578/mtch2006/
new pics of Ruby(10 days old),Squall(13 days old)
we have our pin feathers now


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

will post more pictures tonight or tomorrow
i'm so happy and in


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww how adorable and so cute


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

ty so much lperry
i'm enjoying every minute 
too bad they have to grow up
just kidding i can't wait to see their beautiful feathers soon


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yea iv raised 3 of my bunnys out of 4 and they are little brats lol
I guess birds are the same lol


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

I just posted 9 new pictures of babies
http://s1124.photobucket.com/albums/l578/mtch2006/


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww they are so cute  Can i have one lol


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Awww so cute. I can't wait to start handfeeding mine.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Since Cloud is also a pearl or carrying the pearl gene you will be able to visually sex your babies once they are feathered. The females will be lutino pearl and the solid light yellow babies will be lutino males. The lutino pearl will look like each of the back feathers have a band of yellow edging each feather, forming a lacey scalloped pattern to their backs.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

*look at us*


Squall is 14 days old and Ruby is 11 days old today

here is Squall and Ruby

here is Squall

and here is Ruby


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

They are good looking babies  The parents have done a great job.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

thank you all
I'll keep pictures up to date so you can see them grow...
After all i hear people  babies pics
And Squall loves  posing for them
Ruby tries to walk away
I'm just loving this experience I am in


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They are absolutely adorable! I'm in love!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

i made new pictures some new ones
http://s1124.photobucket.com/albums/l578/mtch2006/


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol that is too cute


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

thank you lperry
i did my best job i could to get you all pics of babies since i know how much pics are loved ,a few problems with downloading/uploading  to site but i did it
i'll put more on later this morning..boy they are cute


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

*look at us*

hi there just dropped by to say hi everyone
this is Ruby shes 11 days old in this pic


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

mitch2006 only one of your pictures worked and the album wouldn't show up.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

here is Squall he is 14 days old in this pic


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

you can follow this link for more pics ,click on link

http://s1124.photobucket.com/albums/l578/mtch2006/


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

thanks roxy I fixed problems now you can see pics


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Awesome! They're getting so big!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

yes they are ,too bad i wish they could stay small longer


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

oh no we might have some plucking happening ill take pics later this morning to show what i suspect might be happening


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

new pictures for those who are following us
http://s1124.photobucket.com/albums/l578/mtch2006/


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow there is some adorable pics on there


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

thank you lperry
just added some new ones again 
but heres a few.... to see all go to this link
http://s1124.photobucket.com/albums/l578/mtch2006/
we learned a few things new go there to see us 
















thank you all


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww looks like they are kissing in first pic


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

i think so too ,they were tongue to tongue like a french kiss awww cute!
thought i'd share those two with all but theres more there too
we just learned a few things check us out
http://s1124.photobucket.com/albums/l578/mtch2006/
ty all for following us


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Super cute...there's a lot of yellow on their wings...they could be pied or pearl as well but I can't really tell.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

thank you Roxy


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

They are so cute.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

well as some of you might know we started handfeeding Squall&Ruby.
Either they are messy eaters or I'm a messy feeder either way we came up with this to fix this problem








here is a rear view of bibs








if this can help keep ur babies clean try using it
theres 3 new pictures also here
http://s1124.photobucket.com/albums/l578/mtch2006/


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

great idea babe it really works keeping them clean post more pics later today.
look for them in afternoon if interested,i you haven't seen the ones i posted yesterday 
check them out on link above then return in afternoon or more if you'd like
ty for following us lots of pics along the way gotta love these guys


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

just to update you all hand feeding is going well squall can be a challenge sometimes...
Ruby is doing great! shes also showing Squall how its done
this is a spoon example... 
of Ruby
see next posting


of Squall










usually they feed with a syringe though but did try this only worked with Ruby ,Squall showed resistance with this method
will take pictures of them feeding with syringe later today to show that examples

theres more pictures on this link


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

Rubys pic now cause it didnt come out last time:blush:


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

here is Squall,Ruby eating by syringe hungry babies
Ruby









Squall









sorry pics are slightly blurred due to them bouncing/moving,but i got the picture


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awwww how sweet, they are so adorable


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

ty lperry i was just glad i got the picture they were moving so much i thought it wouldn't 
show up at all


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

well update again...
Squall and Ruby took their 1st flight tonight 1st Squall then Ruby cause she saw Squall do it My lil ones are really growing up now 
guess i'll put the in their new home tomorrow(cage) have to set it up for lil ones now,all low perches to start, with food dishes on floor.
what about a water dish is it too early for that?is formula enough water source for 3 1/2 -4 week olds?thanx


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

i noticed in mutation section about sexing pieds and was wondering if this can be done with lutino by wing spots on under side of wings one has spots all down flights feathers row at tips but one does not which is female and which is male?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I believe sexing with wing spots on lutinos is the same as normal greys. If the spots go all the way to the body its female if not its male.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Heres a pic i took off the wing spot sexing thread from srtiels


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

oops forgot to include the male picture This was how srtiels told me to sex my lutino.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

i was talking bout srtiels method... if it would also apply to lutinos too?
ty for quick reference to her links on m/f spots too.and quick response
i read it yesterday but she didn't show pics for lutinos 
i was hoping she'd drop in when i asked this question.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

ya she doesnt include pics for lutinos but on one of my threads called Lutino splits? I included this picture and she said he was male because the spots dont go all the way to the body. Hopefully shell stop by and confirm this for you as im no expert just relaying what i was told


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

cool thank you all
hopefully she will confirm but for now i guess i got one of each
maybe she will get pictures for lutinos too
i'll post a few of mine maybe she can use as examples in future if they are clear enough for her 

once again thank you for your responses


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Mitch2006, maybe if you take pictures of their wings and then post it in a reply to the wing sexing thread she'll see it...its a sticky, so you can post it there.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

well Nana laid an egg on mar 2/11 
here we go again just like srtiels said  
roxy agreed as i did i
this time they started sitting right away on it non stop today.
so 21 days we'll have more babies 
Squall and Ruby love their new cage ,now they can see around room for everyone 
happy lil babies


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Wow...your little ones have grown so much, and what beautiful colors they have.

The wing spot sexing is the same as for the greys.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YAY more babies!!!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

thank you Srtiels,Roxy
and yay more babies
i justthem all


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

i'll find another egg in morning,not yet 
but if she's on time like last clutch 
she's due for another this morning
i'll let you all know when its here


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

this is three of my favorite pics of Squall and Ruby
#1










#2









#3









gotta love babies


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Too cute


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

thank you Lperry,
no new egg yet...only 1 so far 
but will update when next one arrives today


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

We have two eggs now yay


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

new pictures of eggs#1,egg#2








so cute


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats on the eggs! More fuzzies!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

thank you Roxy
We have 3 eggs now! as of about 3 minutes ago.
they seem to be on time...every 2 days
get picture later today


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

i'm gonna start a new thread for new clutch
i'll leave this thread for Squall and Ruby
those wishing to follow each clutch can do so by following each thread of their own,
this will be Squall and Ruby's
the new eggs can be followed on new thread
thank you all


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

here is a updated pic of Squall,Ruby


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

this pic showed up the right size now:blush:re edited and re posted :blush:


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww too cute


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

thank you lperry
they are going so fast now wow


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

well Squall and Ruby are doing great 
eating more seeds lately but still not quite there 
will update pictures soon


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

congrats on the healthy babies!!!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Squall and Ruby update*

here is an updated picture of Squall and Ruby









and 








Squall right side Ruby on top Nana left side

Squall is hiding a bit and Ruby far right( are right side birds) 
Nana(mom)Cloud(dad)left side birds
they have got so big now they are the same size as mom and dad


will try to keep updated as we go
thank you all


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

i also found this picture of them too


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well ain't they just precious?


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

thank you roxy
will update pics tommorrow


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

Squall and Ruby met new babies today ...not too close though
all birds were out for a stretch from cages


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awwww so adorable


----------

